# RCTVLIVE does the new Tekin B1



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

Check out the review on the new Tekin B1 on our new episode on-line right now. We loved it!

http://www.rctvlive.com


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

It would have been nice to show it in more then one car. There is an entire world of on Road 18th scale racing that you guys should explore. You talked about getting it to the hobby.....BRP racing is one of the cheapest forms to be in. Maybe you guys should do a story about them. Here is Ohio we oval and road race with them.

Tang


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

I am a big fan of 1/18th scale myself. Maybe you should have BRP contact them and get thier cars on tv! Now that would be cool. Good show Good speedo Tekin.


----------



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

To my knowledge they have never turned anyone down. BRP can contact them at 
[email protected] 
Cheers, Linda


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet !!!!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Brp goes to prime time..... sounds like a good idea Bud!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Maybe Bud could get an interview or something.......He might even break out the good sweat pants.:thumbsup:


----------

